

Ask HN: How to switch careers - jayp08

I currently hold a MS degree in CS and have been working for the last 4.5 yrs as software developer. I would now like to try something different. would going back to school for a MBA or MS finance be a good idea??
======
homecoded
What is it that you don't like being a software developer?It is kind of hard
to completely do something else.

I have questioned my being a software developer also in the past. I seriously
thought about going back to university to become a teacher. I decided against
it. Mostly because of the financial losses this would have caused and because
I just try to find outlets for my desire to teach in my current job as well as
spare time.

It's usually a shame if you basically throw away 4.5 years of working
experience to do something completely different. Unless you really hate what
you are doing, I'd recommend trying to slightly steer you career into the
direction you want to explore. Drastic changes often come with high losses.

~~~
jayp08
I dont have an aversion to programming...i 'm just unsatisfied with the job i
have. And secondly dont want to program for the rest of my job. that is why
would like to do something different.

------
shortlived
I'll be starting the transition to a new career over the next five years[1]
and what really made me decide in my mind that it was something that will
happen is by immersing myself in the subject for 2 years, as serious hobby
outside of work. At the end of it, I still had huge enthusiasm and so now I'm
ready to sink some money into it. Also, before you enroll into a program, do
some research on the feasibility of transitioning from programming to X via
some self-studying, a few courses and being in the right place at the right
time.

[1] I've got a family so I can't just drop things and become a college student
again.

------
us
I think a better question is what is it exactly you're trying to do. What are
you passionate about. Stating you want an MBA or MS in Finance doesn't really
say much. Can't provide good feedback like that.

------
deafcheese
If you're looking to work in finance, try switching directly into a finance
job before putting down the money for a MBA or MSF. You'd be surprised how
receptive the finance community is towards programmers.

~~~
jayp08
How do i switch to a finance job???

~~~
deafcheese
Look for a job in Sales and Trading. Bulge bracket banks love programmers and
quant types for trading. It's hard to get an interview by just applying on a
website, so you'll want to reach out into your network and see if you can get
someone to pass your resume to HR.

A couple of websites that are helpful (though geared mostly towards
undergrads): <http://wallstreetoasis.com> <http://mergersandinquisitions.com>

------
zinssmeister
I think you would want to stay in your current role and test the waters with
what you think your new job would be.

Unless you have enough money to just jump ship and go try whatever.

